# silver fox rabbits



## chickenjoe (Nov 28, 2009)

I seen some for sale on craigslist. I know their pelts are use for fur coats. I was wondering how they are for meat purposes.  Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Nov 28, 2009)

We are getting some silver fox rabbits.  Thay are EXCELLENT for meat.


----------



## chickenjoe (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool, I guess my next question would be does anyone know where or how I would sell the pelts, I live in Upstart new york, so if someone or place is located around there would be great.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Nov 29, 2009)

Now this is interesting to me also.  We are getting ours mostly for meat and I hadn't really even thought about selling the pelts.  I have a friend who traps muskrats and sells their pelts.  I will ask him who he sells them to.  I know last year he sold 40 pelts for $8 each, but I don't know who was buying them. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 29, 2009)

It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to thoroughly investigate the fur market in your area before you invest significant time and money on a specific breed with fur production in mind. Pelts must be in prime condition in order to get the best prices. Good genetics and sometimes pricey feed supplements are needed to produce top quality coats. If you are waiting for some animals to pass a molt, or come into prime, you could interfere with your meat production schedule, which could cut into your operating costs by feeding meat rabbits longer than you have to.


Check with potential fur buyers to find out if they have any color or fur type preferences (rex, satin, etc.) Most pelt buyers are super picky about how the pelt is prepared. A tiny slip of the skinning knife can produce a tiny hole that can render the pelt almost worthless. I have skinned a few rabbits in my time, and I will admit that it can be tedious, time consuming work if done properly. your labor and time has to be considered into the commercial aspect.

I'm not trying to be a wet blanket here, I just think it's prudent to do plenty of research before taking on such a commitment. (don't ask me how I know, lol!) It is possible to pull a profit raising rabbits but the rabbitry must be well managed. If a rabbit raiser can produce enough profit from his rabbitry to maintain itself, that is success. Anything more is pure gravy.


----------



## chickenjoe (Nov 29, 2009)

Goatzilla said:
			
		

> It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to thoroughly investigate the fur market in your area before you invest significant time and money on a specific breed with fur production in mind. Pelts must be in prime condition in order to get the best prices. Good genetics and sometimes pricey feed supplements are needed to produce top quality coats. If you are waiting for some animals to pass a molt, or come into prime, you could interfere with your meat production schedule, which could cut into your operating costs by feeding meat rabbits longer than you have to.
> 
> 
> Check with potential fur buyers to find out if they have any color or fur type preferences (rex, satin, etc.) Most pelt buyers are super picky about how the pelt is prepared. A tiny slip of the skinning knife can produce a tiny hole that can render the pelt almost worthless. I have skinned a few rabbits in my time, and I will admit that it can be tedious, time consuming work if done properly. your labor and time has to be considered into the commercial aspect.
> ...


I wasn't looking to make it a business venture, I figured instead of throwing the pelts out I could make couple buck of them. Sort of a win win I get meat, someone get fur pelts. I make a couple of bucks.


----------

